# Άρθρα και Έρευνες > Επιστημονικές Έρευνες >  Η μέγιστη μυική μάζα που μπορείτε να βάλετε φυσικά.

## lila_1

Είμαι βέβαιη ότι όλοι έχετε αναρωτηθεί κάποια στιγμή ποιο ειναι το ανώτατο όριο μυικών κιλών που μπορείτε να βάλετε, πριν περάσετε στη σκοτεινή πλευρά  :01. Mr. Green: 

Με αφορμή το παρακάτω βιντ : 




είπα να κάνω ένα πρόχειρο γκουγκλάρισμα, να δούμε που βαδίζουμε βραδερφέ!

Λινκ πρώτο!

Για εσάς που βαριέστε να διαβάσετε λέει τα εξής:
Ο δείκτης FFMI (ένας δείκτης που μετράει με τρόπο κανονικοποιημένο την άλιπη μάζα) είναι ένα καλό κριτήριο για ξέρουμε πόσα μυικά κιλά μπορούμε να βάλουμε (ακόμα), αν είμαστε genetic freaks, αδικημένοι από τη φύση ή αν ανήκουμε στον μέσο όρο. Βρείτε τον δικό σας εδώ. Οι περισσότεροι είμαι βέβαιη ότι θα υποτιμήσετε πολύ το λίπος σας αλλά πάμε παρακάτω  :01. Mr. Green: 
Σύμφωνα με τα γραφόμενα του τύπου:
Για άντρες δείκτης ίσος με:

18 = χαμηλή μυικότητα20 = μέτρια μυικότητα22 = αρκετή μυικότητα
        25 =το ανώτατο όριο μυικότητας που θα αγγίξουν οι πιο τυχεροί χωρίς χημική υποστήριξη

Για γυναίκες:


13 = χαμηλή μυικότητα15 =κανονική μυικότητα17 = αρκετή22 = όριο που κατά 99.99% δεν αποκτάται χωρίς χημική υποστήριξη

Στο άρθρο μπορείτε να δείτε αναλυτικότερα τα τεταρτιμόρια στην κατανομή του πληθυσμού. 
Εγώ φυσικά αναρωτήθηκα που τα ξέρει όλα αυτά ο τύπος με τόση βεβαιότητα, έγινε καμιά έρευνα?

Τελικά έχει γίνει αλλά είναι σχετικά παλιά και δεν βρίσκω και full pdf: 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/7496846

Μελέτη που συγκρίνει την άλιπη μάζα ανάμεσα σε χρήστες και μη-χρήστες αθλητές, με ικανοποιητικότατο δείγμα των 157 παρατηρήσεων!
Ο μεσος όρος FFMI μη-χρηστών είναι 21.8 και χρηστών 24.8. Στους χρήστες βρέθηκαν και outliers με τιμή δείκτη 30 και πάνω.
Δυστηχώς δεν υπήρχαν γυναίκες στο δείγμα να δούμε τί γίνεται και μ αυτές.

Οι ερευνητές επιπλέον συνέκριναν τα ευρήματά τους με τα FFMI πρωταθλητών του Mr. America πριν το κομβικό σημείο της ανακάλυψης των στεροιδών-αναβολικών, και βρήκαν ότι ο μέσος όρος ήταν 25.4 (δηλαδή τιμή ενός natural genetic freak).

So long, folks!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beefmeup

ενδιαφερον θεματακι..




> Οι περισσότεροι είμαι βέβαιη ότι θα υποτιμήσετε πολύ το λίπος σας αλλά πάμε παρακάτω


κ το υψος καπου θα χασει λιγο μη σου πω..η μαλλον θα κερδισει :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## lila_1

A καλά που μου το θύμησες!

γενικά ο δείκτης τείνει να είναι ελαφρώς χαμηλότερος για ύψη άνω του μέσου όρου και ελαφρώς υψηλότερος για ύψη κάτω του μέσου.
 Αυτό γιατί συχνά οι κοντίτεροι άνθρωποι τείνουν να έχουν-βάζουν αναλογικά με το ύψος τους περισσότερη άλιπη μάζα σε σχέση με τους ψηλότερους κάτι που επηρεάζει άμεσα τον δείκτη που είναι o λόγος της άλιπης μάζας προς το τετράγωνο του ύψους.

----------


## vaggan

δεν βαζουν περισσοτερη μυικη μαζα την ιδια βαζουν απλα λογο υψους ο κοντος θα βαλει πεντε και θα φαινονται δεκα και ο ψηλος θα παρει δεκα και θα φαινονται πεντε καθαρα οφθαλμαπατη οπως ακριβως και με τα ποσοστα λιπους αν ο ψηλος εχει 30% και ο κοντος παλι 30% ο κοντος θα φαινεται στο ματι πολυ παχυτερος οπως και να εχει θυμαμαι ενα θεμα που ειχε ανοιξει πριν δυο τρια χρονια ποση μυικη μαζα μπορει να βαλει καποιος νατουραλ και ειχε καταληξει σε μια τεραστια μαλακολογια.το θεμα το τι ειναι νατουραλ ειναι πολυ δυσπροσδιοριστο ξεκιναμε απο εκει και ειναι αναλογα με ποια οπτικη το βλεπεις αλλος πχ λεει ειμαι νατουραλ επειδη δεν με πιανουν τα τεστ :01. Mr. Green: βαζω ομως ενα σκασμο απο εκεινο με τα 191 αμινοξεα και πεπτιδια δεν ανιχνευονται αρα νατουραλ :01. Mr. Green: βαζω θυρορμονες και λιποδιαλυτικα φαρμακα προορμονες αλλα δεν χρησιμοποιω στεροειδη παλι νατουραλ :01. Mr. Green: η παιρνω κρεατινες αλλανινες νιτρικα οξιδια κλπ κλπ σε δωσεις που απο φαγητο δεν τα προσεγγιζεις ουτε κατα διανοια παλι νατουραλ :01. Mr. Green: (εργογονες ουσιες ειναι αρα χωρις αυτες δεν θα παρηγαγες το ιδιο εργο)ειναι νατουραλ? το θεμα γενικα ειναι παρτο αυγο και κουρευτο το ειχε πει και ο ιπποκρατης η διαφορα στο φαρμακο και στο φαρμακι εχει να κανει με την δοσολογια ολα νατουραλ ειναι και ολα αννατουραλ οι δωσολογιες ειναι αυτα που θα σε μεταμορφωσουν θελω να πω οτι καποιος μπορει να βαζει και οπτικα να εχει ενα απολυτα νορμαλ στο ματι αποτελεσμα να λεμε ειναι νατουραλ και αλλος να βαζει τα ιδια σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες και να ειναι κτηνος και να λεμε ολοι οτι βαζει κατι βασικα who cares ο καθενας θα πιστεψει στο τελος αυτο που θελει να πιστεψει

----------


## beefmeup

το τερματισες :08. Turtle: 

αυτο ειναι το θεμα που αναφερεις.

*Μέγιστη νάτουραλ ανάπτυξη*


η διαφορα ειναι οτι εδω υπαρχει κ μια μελετη με καποια δεδομενα για να μπορει να γινει κ η βαση μια κουβεντας.
σωστα σε απολυτους αριθμους δεν θα ειναι σιγουρα κ παλι ειναι κατι που θελει πολυ ψαξιμο γιατι τα δεδομενα αλλαζουν, αλλα οκ κατι ειναι κ αυτο.

----------


## vaggan

ετσι ειμαι εγω :01. Razz: και δεν υπηρχε κανενας μιστερ αμερικα νατουραλ στην ιστορια για την ιστορια :01. Mr. Green: οσο για μπομπυ παντουρ και σαντοου βασικα δεν ξερω με τι φωτισμο επαιζαν στις φωτο και ποσο εχουν επεξεργαστει πλεον καποιες φωτο που παρουσιαζονται. σε ενα βιντεο παλιο που ειχα δει παντως τον σαντοου η σωματικη του κατασταση απεχει μακραν απο καποιες φωτο στο βιντεο φαινοταν οτι ειχε κοιλιες παχακια κτλ κτλ :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## vaggan

α γεια σου αυτο ηταν το θεμα :01. Mr. Green:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: πω κατσε να το ξαναδιαβασω

----------


## Ανδρεας

δεν σημαινει οτι το ανωτατο οριο ειναι 25 οσο αφορά το free mass index, αλλά ούτε και ότι όλοι θα φτάσουμε 26-28

και ένα άρθρο που δείχνει άλλα μοντέλα-πρότυπα 

http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/mus...otential.html/

+

http://rippedbody.jp/maximum-muscular-potential/

----------


## lila_1

Προφανώς δεν κατάλαβες ακριβώς τι γράφουν τα παραπάνω.

Οταν λέμε ότι το ανώτατο όριο είναι το 25 σημάινει ότι το 99.9% των ανθρώπων δε θα μπορέσουν να το ξεπεράσουν ποτέ χωρίς χημική υποστήριξη. Αυτό δε σημαίνει ΚΑΝ ότι το 99.9% των ανθρώπων θα το φτάσουν. Περίπου το 32% θα καταφέρει να το πιάσει. 
Το υπόλοιπο 0.1% ή και λιγότερο ανήκει στους τοπ ευνοημένους που θα καταφέρει να το ξεπεράσει. Εξού και το 27.3  που βρέθηκε σε νάτουραλ αλλά ήταν μία μόνο συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.

Σωστά εν μέρει αυτά που λέει ο χοντρός με το καπέλο αλλά μάλλον δεν είχε υπόψην του την έρευνα του 1995 όπου το bbing ήταν ήδη δημοφιλές.

----------


## Ανδρεας

> Προφανώς δεν κατάλαβες ακριβώς τι γράφουν τα παραπάνω.
> 
> Οταν λέμε ότι το ανώτατο όριο είναι το 25 σημάινει ότι το 99.9% των ανθρώπων δε θα μπορέσουν να το ξεπεράσουν ποτέ χωρίς χημική υποστήριξη. Αυτό δε σημαίνει ΚΑΝ ότι το 99.9% των ανθρώπων θα το φτάσουν. Περίπου το 32% θα καταφέρει να το πιάσει. 
> Το υπόλοιπο 0.1% ή και λιγότερο ανήκει στους τοπ ευνοημένους που θα καταφέρει να το ξεπεράσει. Εξού και το 27.3  που βρέθηκε σε νάτουραλ αλλά ήταν μία μόνο συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.
> 
> Σωστά εν μέρει αυτά που λέει ο χοντρός με το καπέλο αλλά μάλλον δεν είχε υπόψην του την έρευνα του 1995 όπου το bbing ήταν ήδη δημοφιλές.


ναι, κατάλαβα το point αυτών που έγραψες και γι αυτό παρέθεσα μετά 2 άρθρα

το 1 του lyle mcdonald που δείχνει καποιους άλλους τρόπους που μπορουμε να υπολογισουμε την μυϊκή ανάπτυξη, ανάλογα με τα χρόνια/επίπεδο εξού και το ποσοστό του βάρους σου που μπορείς να βάλεις / συγκεκριμένα κιλά. Απλά στο τέλος του άρθρου λέει ότι όλα αυτά έχουν σχετικό αποτέλεσμα όσο αφορά τον πραγματικό κόσμο, γιατί πρέπει να ξέρεις πάντα το ακριβές bmr/ημερίσιες καύσεις, (πράγμα που αλλάζει από μέρα σε μέρα -> οπότε δε ξέρεις πάντα απο την αρχή αν θα βάλεις λίπος, πότε, πόσο και σε ποιες θερμίδες κλπ)


Στο βίντεο ο Greg Nuckols, αναφέρεται στην έρευνα λέγοντας αυτά από το 2ο άρθρο, (αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι φίλος/γνωστός του αυτός που έγραψε το άρθρο) λέγοντας για το ffmi:

1) Υπάρχουν 3 άτομα με πάνω απο 25 ffmi (26.9, 25.5, 27.3) αν και δεν είμαστε σίγουροι κατά πόσο χρησιμοποιούνταν ουσίες πριν το 1944

2) Αν υποθέσουμε το 25, ή το 27.3 ffmi ας το μεγιστο γενετικό limit, τότε θα πρέπει να υποθέσουμε ότι τα πιο genetic gifted ατομα που υπήρξαν/υπάρξουν άνηκαν σε αυτό το group ανθρώπων (που είναι πολύ απίθανο)

3) Πρέπει επίσης να υποθέσουμε ότι δεν έχουμε κάνει κανένα progress όσο αφορά την προπονηση/διατροφή/συμπληρώματα (παρόλο που δε θα γίνει η μέρα νύχτα) μπορούμε να πούμε ότι έχουν γίνει πολλές ανακαλύψεις και πλέον με το internet έχουμε ένα σωρό πληροφορίες σε σχέση με εκείνη την εποχή.

γι αυτό αν δεν κάνω λάθος κλείνει το βίντεο λέγοντας ότι πιθανότατα η προσπάθεια θα είναι ανασταλτικός παράγοντας για τον καθένα παρά το ffmi του, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχουν τα γενετικά όρια σε όλους. (Απλά αμα καταπιαστείς με τα νούμερα σε επηρεάζει κ ψυχολογικά)

----------


## lila_1

> Στο βίντεο ο Greg Nuckols, αναφέρεται στην έρευνα λέγοντας αυτά από το 2ο άρθρο, (αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι φίλος/γνωστός του αυτός που έγραψε το άρθρο) λέγοντας για το ffmi:
> 
> 1) Υπάρχουν 3 άτομα με πάνω απο 25 ffmi (26.9, 25.5, 27.3) αν και δεν είμαστε σίγουροι κατά πόσο χρησιμοποιούνταν ουσίες πριν το 1944
> 
> 2) Αν υποθέσουμε το 25, ή το 27.3 ffmi ας το μεγιστο γενετικό limit, τότε θα πρέπει να υποθέσουμε ότι τα πιο genetic gifted ατομα που υπήρξαν/υπάρξουν άνηκαν σε αυτό το group ανθρώπων (που είναι πολύ απίθανο)
> 
> 3) Πρέπει επίσης να υποθέσουμε ότι δεν έχουμε κάνει κανένα progress όσο αφορά την προπονηση/διατροφή/συμπληρώματα (παρόλο που δε θα γίνει η μέρα νύχτα) μπορούμε να πούμε ότι έχουν γίνει πολλές ανακαλύψεις και πλέον με το internet έχουμε ένα σωρό πληροφορίες σε σχέση με εκείνη την εποχή.
> 
> γι αυτό αν δεν κάνω λάθος κλείνει το βίντεο λέγοντας ότι πιθανότατα η προσπάθεια θα είναι ανασταλτικός παράγοντας για τον καθένα παρά το ffmi του, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχουν τα γενετικά όρια σε όλους. (Απλά αμα καταπιαστείς με τα νούμερα σε επηρεάζει κ ψυχολογικά)


Με συγχωρείς αλλά δεν είδα που ακριβώς ανέφερε την συγκεκριμένη μελέτη....αν θες δώσε το χρονικό σημείο του βίντεο που κάνει αναφορά σ αυτήν.

1) τα 3 άτομα είναι οι λεγόμενοι outliers. Οταν τα 3 άτομα στα οποία κάνεις αναφορά ανήκουν στην αθλητική ελίτ chances are ότι μάλλον θα ανήκουν στους λίγους και τυχερούς.
Το 1938 έγινε η πρώτη κλινική έρευνα με το πρώτο συνθετικό αναβολικό στεροειδές που ανακαλύφθηκε. Οπότε μάλλον απίθανο να χρησιμοποιούνταν ουσίες πριν το 44 για αθλητικούς σκοπούς.

2) Εννοείς είναι πολύ πιθανό. Οταν ο μέσος όρος αθλητών δίνει FFMI κοντά στο 22 τότε μπορούμε να υποθέσουμε με ΜΕΓΑΛΕΣ πιθανότητες ότι κάποιος με ffmi 27 ανήκει στην ελιτ του 0.1 (και λιγότερο) ή ότι κατά 99.9% παίρνει φάρμακα.

3) Αυτό το επιχείρημα το θεωρώ αφελές. Η μέγιστη μυική μάζα που μπορεί να βάλει ο μέσος άνθρωπος δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει, όσα διαφορετικά συμπληρώματα κ αν βγούν όσες διαφορερικά συστήματα προπονήσεων βρεθούν. Η μιλάμε για διαφορές της τάξης της μισής μονάδας μάξιμουμ.
Η διαφορά που θα κάνουν αυτά είναι στο πόση μυική μάζα θα καταφέρεις να διατηρήσεις ρίχνοντας παράλληλα το λίπος και τα υγρά σε επίπεδα κάτω του φυσιολογικού. Η μάζα που είναι να μπεί θα μπεί, χωρίς ιδιαίτερη πολυπλοκότητα. 


Τέλος, ισχύει ότι θέλει επιμονή για να φτάσεις τα γενετικά σου όρια, αλλά είναι διαφορετικό να φτάνεις στο 24 με άνεση και χωρίς ιδιαίτερη προσπάθεια, και διαφορετικό να χεις πιάσει το 24 μετά από χρόνια προπόνησης και προσπάθεια. Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση ξέρεις ότι έχεις πιάσει το γενετικό σου ταβάνι.


Οσον αφορά τις φόρμουλες του lyle και αυτές στο άλλο άρθρο, τις θεωρώ μπακαλίστικες και χονδροειδώς εκτιμημένες.

----------


## ArgoSixna

ειμαι κατα 90% σιγουρος οτι εχει ξαναγινει αυτη η συζητηση στο φορουμ?  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Ανδρεας

> Με συγχωρείς αλλά δεν είδα που ακριβώς ανέφερε την συγκεκριμένη μελέτη....αν θες δώσε το χρονικό σημείο του βίντεο που κάνει αναφορά σ αυτήν.
> 
> 1) τα 3 άτομα είναι οι λεγόμενοι outliers. Οταν τα 3 άτομα στα οποία κάνεις αναφορά ανήκουν στην αθλητική ελίτ chances are ότι μάλλον θα ανήκουν στους λίγους και τυχερούς.
> Το 1938 έγινε η πρώτη κλινική έρευνα με το πρώτο συνθετικό αναβολικό στεροειδές που ανακαλύφθηκε. Οπότε μάλλον απίθανο να χρησιμοποιούνταν ουσίες πριν το 44 για αθλητικούς σκοπούς.
> 
> 2) Εννοείς είναι πολύ πιθανό. Οταν ο μέσος όρος αθλητών δίνει FFMI κοντά στο 22 τότε μπορούμε να υποθέσουμε με ΜΕΓΑΛΕΣ πιθανότητες ότι κάποιος με ffmi 27 ανήκει στην ελιτ του 0.1 (και λιγότερο) ή ότι κατά 99.9% παίρνει φάρμακα.
> 
> 3) Αυτό το επιχείρημα το θεωρώ αφελές. Η μέγιστη μυική μάζα που μπορεί να βάλει ο μέσος άνθρωπος δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει, όσα διαφορετικά συμπληρώματα κ αν βγούν όσες διαφορερικά συστήματα προπονήσεων βρεθούν. Η μιλάμε για διαφορές της τάξης της μισής μονάδας μάξιμουμ.
> Η διαφορά που θα κάνουν αυτά είναι στο πόση μυική μάζα θα καταφέρεις να διατηρήσεις ρίχνοντας παράλληλα το λίπος και τα υγρά σε επίπεδα κάτω του φυσιολογικού. Η μάζα που είναι να μπεί θα μπεί, χωρίς ιδιαίτερη πολυπλοκότητα. 
> ...


δες το βίντεο από την αρχή και θα καταλάβεις, αρχίζει να μιλά για το που βασίζεται το ffmi στο 1.20
(δε μιλα για την ερευνα εκανα λαθος, απλά εξηγεί τη λογική του ffmi και μετά την "καταρίπτει")

1) καταρχάς οι 3 outliers ήταν 3 στους 400 bodybuilders εκείνο τον καιρό

2) δηλαδή σαν ανθρωποι δεν έχουμε εξελιχθεί γενετικά τα τελευταία 80-90 χρόνια

3) δε βλέπω πουθενά στην έρευνα να λέει το υπόβαθρο όλων αυτών των αθλητών, πόσα χρόνια ασχολούνται, πόσο σοβαρά βλέπουν την προπόνηση (πχ είναι αθλητές κλπ)
+(ίσως θεωρηθεί λίγο brosience) αλλα παίζει ρόλο, δλδ αν ο άλλος στα 40's που δεν είχε τόσο υλικό, και χρειαζόταν 10 χρόνια για να βγάλει συμπεράσματα όσο αφορά προπόνηση/διατροφή, τότε δεν "έχασε" 10 χρόνια που θα μπορούσε να αξιοποιήσει σωστά και να φτάσει ακόμα πιο ψηλά?

----------


## vaggan

και κατι ακομα η τεστο στους αντρες των αρχων του αιωνα ηταν δυο φορες περισσοτερη αποτι των σημερινων οποτε τα οποιαδηποτε επιτευγματα παλιων μπορει να θεωρειται υπερφυσικα για εμας αλλα για τα δεδομενα της εποχης να ηταν νατουραλ υπαρχει ερευνα γιαυτο

----------


## Feth

αρχισαν τα γαιτανακια

----------


## Ανδρεας

http://www.strengtheory.com/your-dru...ential-part-1/

καινουριο αρθρο απο τον greg nuckols, που αναλύει αρκετααα πράγματα (λες και ήξερε ότι είχε ανοίξει συζήτηση εδώ :01. Razz: )
 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## lila_1

Προσπαθω΄να καταλάβω σε τί ακριβώς προσπαθείς να διαφωνήσεις.
Δε το συνειδητοποιείς αλλά τα επιχειρήματα που παραθέτεις συμφωνούν με τη λογική του FFMI και τα ευρήματα της έρευνας.
3 περιπτώσεις στις 400 είναι outliers και ανήκουν στο δεξιό ακρώτατο 0.0035 της κατανομής του πληθυσμού. 
Και όχι μόνο αυτό, αλλά μπορείς ΕΥΚΟΛΑ να θεωρήσεις ότι ακριβώς επειδή το δείγμα (της μελέτης) περιείχε ΜΟΝΟ bodybuilders (τωρινούς και προ-steroids εποχής) τα πραγματικά αποτελέσματα στον ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟ πληθυσμό θα είναι ακόμα πιο μικρά.
Με άλλα λόγια το 0.0035 (35 στους 1000) είναι too optimistic.

Ο τύπος στο άρθρο γράφει:  
An FFMI cutoff of 25, or a cutoff of height in cm minus 100 would imply that some highly gifted drug-free athletes were, in fact, on drugs.  *Multiple people exceeded those “limits” before steroids even existed.*A cutoff of 25 also doesn’t “catch” a hefty number of people who are on steroids.  In Kouri’s study, about half of the steroid users had FFMIs below 25.

1.Δεν είναι "multiple people". Είναι πολύ συγκεκριμένα άτομα που ΚΕΡΔΙΣΑΝ σε διαγωνισμό bodybuilding. Kαταλαβαίνεις πόσο biased αποτέλεσμα θα πάρεις όταν το δείγμα σου αποτελείται απο πρωταθλητές bbing και θεωρήσεις ότι είναι η νόρμα για το ανώτατο όριο. Ειναι λάθος αυτό που γράφει ή λάθος διατυπωμένο.

2. Μέσες άκρες δηλαδή αυτό που έγραψα και πιο πάνω. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι too optimistic λόγω διαφόρων υποθέσεων.


Οσον αφορά τα υπόλοιπα για body frame και muscle to bone ratio. Δε διαφώνησε κανένας. Ειναι άλλος ένας τρόπος να υπολογίζεις χονδροειδώς. Δεν έρχονται σε αντιπαράθεση αυτές οι φόρμουλες με τα παραπάνω.

----------


## anthimosxir

Μου φαινεται καπως περιεργο η καλυτερα να πω περιοριστικο αυτο σαν κανονας.Γιατι το λεω εχω κλεισει ενα μηνα και μια εβδομαδα περιπου στο γυμνσατηριο και μετρηση σε δικεφαλους κρυος εχω 40 εκατοστα,συμφωνα με τα λινκς που δινει ο isuf  στο βιντεο το μεγιστο που μπορω να φτασω σε μεγεθος δικεφαλων ειναι τα 43 εκατοστα και επισης στο ffmi με βγαζει αποτελεσμα 22,5 πως ειναι δυνατον στον ενα μηνα να εχω φτασει κοντα στα μεγιστα ορια των σωματικων δυνατοτητων μου πολυ περιεργο μου φαινεται δεν το αμφισβητω απλα και βαση λογικης δεν καθεται τοσο καλα.

----------


## giwrgos90

> δεν βαζουν περισσοτερη μυικη μαζα την ιδια βαζουν απλα λογο υψους ο κοντος θα βαλει πεντε και θα φαινονται δεκα και ο ψηλος θα παρει δεκα και θα φαινονται πεντε καθαρα οφθαλμαπατη οπως ακριβως και με τα ποσοστα λιπους αν ο ψηλος εχει 30% και ο κοντος παλι 30% ο κοντος θα φαινεται στο ματι πολυ παχυτερος οπως και να εχει θυμαμαι ενα θεμα που ειχε ανοιξει πριν δυο τρια χρονια ποση μυικη μαζα μπορει να βαλει καποιος νατουραλ και ειχε καταληξει σε μια τεραστια μαλακολογια.το θεμα το τι ειναι νατουραλ ειναι πολυ δυσπροσδιοριστο ξεκιναμε απο εκει και ειναι αναλογα με ποια οπτικη το βλεπεις αλλος πχ λεει ειμαι νατουραλ επειδη δεν με πιανουν τα τεστβαζω ομως ενα σκασμο απο εκεινο με τα 191 αμινοξεα και πεπτιδια δεν ανιχνευονται αρα νατουραλβαζω θυρορμονες και λιποδιαλυτικα φαρμακα προορμονες αλλα δεν χρησιμοποιω στεροειδη παλι νατουραλη παιρνω κρεατινες αλλανινες νιτρικα οξιδια κλπ κλπ σε δωσεις που απο φαγητο δεν τα προσεγγιζεις ουτε κατα διανοια παλι νατουραλ(εργογονες ουσιες ειναι αρα χωρις αυτες δεν θα παρηγαγες το ιδιο εργο)ειναι νατουραλ? το θεμα γενικα ειναι παρτο αυγο και κουρευτο το ειχε πει και ο ιπποκρατης η διαφορα στο φαρμακο και στο φαρμακι εχει να κανει με την δοσολογια ολα νατουραλ ειναι και ολα αννατουραλ οι δωσολογιες ειναι αυτα που θα σε μεταμορφωσουν θελω να πω οτι καποιος μπορει να βαζει και οπτικα να εχει ενα απολυτα νορμαλ στο ματι αποτελεσμα να λεμε ειναι νατουραλ και αλλος να βαζει τα ιδια σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες και να ειναι κτηνος και να λεμε ολοι οτι βαζει κατι βασικα who cares ο καθενας θα πιστεψει στο τελος αυτο που θελει να πιστεψει


Ενθάδε κείτονται τα σημεία στίξης.Ελαφρύ το χώμα που τα σκεπάζει.

----------


## Fataoulas

> Ενθάδε κείτονται τα σημεία στίξης.Ελαφρύ το χώμα που τα σκεπάζει.


Μπζιτ, τεταρτη σειρα στη μεση, υπαρχει μια τελεία  :02. Nana na nana:

----------


## Davman

Πολυ ωραιο ποστ μπραβο, και ψαχνομουνα τωρα τελευταια για αυτο το θεμα.

----------


## TheWorst

Ωραιο αυτο , αλλα με βγαζει 24.3 με μεγιστο που οι πιο τυχεροι αγγιζουν 25 και εβαλα και μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο λιπους λιγο για να ειμαι σιγουρος. Καποιο λαθος πρεπει να εχει το FFMI calculator

----------


## Ioannis Duff

Αυτο εδω ειναι ενα πολυ ενδιαφερον βιντεο που υπογραμμιζει τα σφαλματα του FFMI:

----------


## TheWorst

Τελικα συμπερασμα δε μπορει να βγαλουμε .. Λεω κι εγω τι κτηνος που ειμαι  :05. Posing:  :05. Posing:  :05. Posing:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## kostas45

> Ωραιο αυτο , αλλα με βγαζει 24.3 με μεγιστο που οι πιο τυχεροι αγγιζουν 25 και εβαλα και μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο λιπους λιγο για να ειμαι σιγουρος. Καποιο λαθος πρεπει να εχει το FFMI calculator


Το 25 σαν μεγιστο δεν ανεφερεται σε σενα αλλα σε αυτους που δεν εχουν καταφυγει σε χημικη υποστηριξη. Οποτε εσυ δεν θεωρεισαι τυχερος αλλα πολυ μετριος αν σκεφτεις οτι το 25 ειναι το μινιμουμ για οσους παιρνουν φαρμακα και εσυ ουτε καν αυτο δεν εχεις πιασει. Μην κοροιδευομαστε και μεταξυ μας

----------


## beefmeup

δυνατο πρωτο ποστ φιλε, αλλα δυστυχως κ τελευταιο.

----------


## lila_1

> Το 25 σαν μεγιστο δεν ανεφερεται σε σενα αλλα σε αυτους που δεν εχουν καταφυγει σε χημικη υποστηριξη. Οποτε εσυ δεν θεωρεισαι τυχερος αλλα πολυ μετριος αν σκεφτεις οτι το 25 ειναι το μινιμουμ για οσους παιρνουν φαρμακα και εσυ ουτε καν αυτο δεν εχεις πιασει. Μην κοροιδευομαστε και μεταξυ μας


 :01. ROFL:

----------

